# KellyController Video Tutorial



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

I was to install a Kellycontroller on one of my projects and I searched for a video tutorial about how to work all parameters and such, and I was not able to find anyone with complete information.
So, I decided to study deeply the manual and run some test by myself, and finally make a video tutorial. I am not a video expert, but hope the info helps.

You can find it here: https://youtu.be/A_si4IfU5so

It is the first part, I will upload next ones as soon as I finish their edition, will post links on this thread.

Please let me know your thoughts, as well if you have any questions about how to set them up, I think that now I can help.


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

I just uploaded the second part, maybe the most interesting one (Vehicle parameters)
Here is the link: https://youtu.be/_if9dnVkr6U

As well I uploaded a Spanish version, if someone is interested: https://youtu.be/oLyRELUpOzU


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

Here are all the links to the Kelly controller tutorial:

Part 1 English: https://youtu.be/A_si4IfU5so
Part 2 English: https://youtu.be/_if9dnVkr6U
Part 3 English: https://youtu.be/ITP6mey2eCk
Parte 1 Español: https://youtu.be/oLyRELUpOzU
Parte 2 Español: https://youtu.be/9qT1TBqbBBQ
Parte 3 Español: https://youtu.be/hdmyzhXwczs


----------



## hummbug (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks for doing this! I'll check it out.
(this thread has been silent but I want to let you know someone is listening)


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

hummbug said:


> Thanks for doing this! I'll check it out.
> (this thread has been silent but I want to let you know someone is listening)


Thank you humbug.


----------



## jacky4566 (Nov 22, 2020)

*GonZo*

Thank you for this. I am considering the Kelly controllers to avoid paying luidcrious money for propriety software. The software is free right?
When the throttle is set to 0% do these controller allow free spinning of the motor? We want to use this in a marine application where the prop needs to free spin.

Cheers,


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

jacky4566 said:


> *GonZo*
> 
> Thank you for this. I am considering the Kelly controllers to avoid paying luidcrious money for propriety software. The software is free right?
> When the throttle is set to 0% do these controller allow free spinning of the motor? We want to use this in a marine application where the prop needs to free spin.
> ...


Yes the software is free, you just download the latest version for your controller from Kelly site: Support - Kelly Controls
Usually the motor is free when the throttle is set to 0% in almost any controller. (There is always some cogging from the motor and/or gears...)
In Kelly controllers you can set up the e-brake in many different ways, here are two (There is more brake features) that relates to the 0% throttle position or when motor is stop:
You can set up a release throttle brake, that can be interesting for some boats/planes if you want to fully stop the propeller in order to reduce drag.
In the controller model I made the video of, as well you can set a brake that activates after the motor gets to a full stop (it is useful for slopes in wheel vehicles). Other Kelly controllers models do not have this last feature.


----------

